# squat in london



## zaman_27 (Mar 5, 2013)

plenty of experience of squatting. currently homeless in north london. anybody help me find a squat? you'll be well rewarded...


----------



## adam patterson (Jun 20, 2013)

zaman_27 said:


> plenty of experience of squatting. currently homeless in north london. anybody help me find a squat? you'll be well rewarded...


 
hey did you manage to find a squat?


----------

